# Make A Sentence From Five (5) Letters



## epi

The idea is to make a reasonable sentence from the letters provided by the previous poster. Words should be food/kitchen related

For example

given letters are

C H E F S

can make

Chefs Host Every Foreign Students

. . . .so

my letters for the next poster are

*c a k e s*


----------



## epi

Celebrate All Kitchen Employees Safety


M A N G O


----------



## chrose

Mango

"My angst never goes off" 

Kumquat


----------



## salliem

Kitchen untensils might quiet unwilling assistant trainees

dish


----------



## just jim

Food related?

D*mn Ignorant Sh** Head (it's an industry term).

Okay, seriously:
Dropped ice sculpure headache


basil


----------



## kyheirloomer

basil:

Buy a short ingredients list.

WHISK


----------



## just jim

Whose heroin in steam kettle?
:roll:

aspic


----------



## bughut

aspic


and so perish incompetent chefs


pepper


----------



## just jim

Prepare each plate per exact procedure


olive


----------



## bughut

olive

Over lamb, i value eggplant

steak


----------



## just jim

some teens eat and kvetch

lemon


----------



## kyheirloomer

Let Everyone Make One Nosh.

Crust.

FWIW guys, pepper has six letters


----------



## bughut

lemon.....Hang on a minute, whats a kvetch?

Lets enjoy more overripe nectarines

This is fun. great thread Epi

coffee


----------



## bughut

scrub coffee (6 letters)

substitute with bread


----------



## just jim

True, but we had also had DISH and KUMQUAT, and everyone seemed to be rolling with it, so I did as well, as far as answering.


----------



## just jim

bread

butter really elevates a dish


knife


----------



## bughut

knife

knowing now, i forego escargot

broil


----------



## just jim

broil

better restaurants omit idiotic libations

fungi


----------



## oregonyeti

fungi

Find unusual new garnish ingredients

onion


----------



## just jim

onion

OregonYeti never imbibes or noshes
:roll:


bacon


----------



## oregonyeti

:lol: . . . .


----------



## bughut

bacon


better add chilli on noodles

toast


----------



## oregonyeti

toast

Try ordering a Scottish taco

tripe


----------



## bughut

tripe

trade rarely indicates professional enterprise

sauce


----------



## just jim

sauce

Sous always uses culinary expertise

pilaf


----------



## koukouvagia

pilaf 

Prunes in lemon and figs (this may be the beginning idea of a dessert!)

PASTA


----------



## chrose

Lets see, only 5 letters in DENSE!, Yup that's me 

This could really be good for some pyschological insights!

Anyhoo....Pasta

Please already season the artichokes!

WURST


----------



## just jim

wurst

waitstaff usually require special training

chard


----------



## epi

Chefs have all recipes divided


Spoon


----------



## bughut

spoon

Serve putanesca over ordinary noodles

candy


----------



## petemccracken

candy

Can Anyone Nicely Deliver Yummies?

fries


----------



## chefelle

For relaxation I eat shrimp.

chips


----------



## bughut

chips

curly hair in pasta sucks!

prawn


----------



## chefelle

Prawn=Please regurgitate a wet noodle. 

Cocoa


----------



## just jim

cocoa

Come on, cook orders already!

filet


----------



## kyheirloomer

filet
Friends In Love Eat Truffles

smelt


----------



## oregonyeti

smelt

some might even like tongues (continuing KY's idea)

spoon


----------



## chefelle

Save precious ornery ostriches now.

Bacon


----------



## oregonyeti

Hah wouldn't you know it, bacon's already a favorite


----------



## chefelle

Has bacon already been used?

Okay--I'll throw this one out--berry.


----------



## shroomgirl

beans exact raucous regularity yes-sir

pecan


----------



## chrose

:lol::lol:

Pigs  eat candy and nuts


Saute


----------



## epi

Saute all unsweetened tomatoes early

Thyme


----------



## just jim

thyme

to honor your mother, eat!

glace


----------



## bughut

glace

great looks are chefs extras

pitta


----------



## epi

Prep Instantly to taste afterwards


F L O U R


----------



## bughut

FLOUR

Fiona loathes our underdone roti

BEETS


----------



## foodie5951

Except, you did not end PEPPER words with an R word :suprise:


----------



## afteraithe

Beets,

Behind Everyone Exits True Sincerity


Apple


----------



## just jim

APPLE

A parfait persuades light eaters

CHIPS


----------



## bughut

chips

Come here i'll peel some

speck


----------



## titomike

Y r u..? I c....

sorry


----------



## titomike

some patrons eat cheese kranskys

gouda


----------



## unichef

Green Onions Usually Don't Asphyxiate

SCANT


----------



## buddingcook

Some Chefs Are Not Thorough

SALTY


----------



## epi

Some Americans Love Tomatoes Yearly


PUFFS


----------



## epi

People Use Fat Free Syrup


CANDY


----------



## dc sunshine

Candy

Can Anyone Necessitate Denying Yearnings?

CHOPS


----------



## oregonyeti

CHOPS

Choose honey over "pancake syrup"

BELCH


----------



## dc sunshine

Belch

Brilliant. Educated. Learned. Charming. HA!

Curry


----------



## oregonyeti

That is a perfect fit for BELCH. :lol:


----------



## oregonyeti

CURRY

that's a tough one . . .

Chicken's usually really really yummy

PERCH


----------



## dc sunshine

Perch

Pesce Eaten Really Chilli Hot

CHUNK



P.S. "Y" is an awkward letter for cooking words, apart from yummy (well done there), yam, yellow or yuk. Or Yesterday/s

I thought Belch worked pretty goodly too  Love this thread


----------



## oregonyeti

CHUNK

chiles have undeniably nice kick (for those of us addicted to things spicy)

SHARK


----------



## dc sunshine

Shark

Scary Horrendous animal - real Killer.

Toast


----------



## flash

Toast

Try our avocado salad today.

Toque


----------



## dc sunshine

Toque

Today's Orders Queued Up Endlessly

Kofta


----------



## ghostcl

Kofta

Ken Orders From the Albania

CHEAP


----------



## dc sunshine

CHEAP 

Companies Habits Explain A Price

CRUST


----------



## just jim

CRUST

Crouton roasting usually seems tedious

AIOLI


----------



## epi

An Italian Once Licks Icing 

Jello


----------



## bughut

Jello

jowl enveloping long linguine overload

mirin


----------



## dc sunshine

M I R I N

May I Recommend In Nori?

P L A T E


----------



## petalsandcoco

so what is the word now ?


----------



## petalsandcoco

PLATE

People Love Apples Too Everyone !


Y A M

Sorry, not enough sleep


----------



## dc sunshine

Hey...where's your last 2 letters? Hehe you DO need more sleep...

YAM

Yellow and Mellow

D I N E R


----------



## bughut

DINER

Doughnuts interest no-one except realists

CAFES


----------



## just jim

CAFES

Champagne and figs eclipse succotash

SOUPE


----------



## petalsandcoco

It was a real lack of sleep....maybe still is....

here goes....hold your breath for this one.....

savoury octopus usually play everywhere :lips:

chips


----------



## dc sunshine

lol  just picturing them octupii

CHIPS

Crunchy, Hot, Ideal Pregnancy Snack

PIZZA


----------



## oregonyeti

Man, two zees . . .


----------



## just jim

PIZZA

Pot in zig zag's appetite

MUNCH


----------



## dc sunshine

Thought 2 zeds would throw ya.... could have been Zesty, Zingy, Zealous, Zealots, Zambia, Zebra, Zealand...
ah nuts 

Jim done good :bounce:


----------



## oregonyeti

A recipe for zesty zebra:crazy: Yeah, Jim did.


----------



## oregonyeti

MUNCH

Mandibles use necessary chomping heft

DROOL


----------



## dc sunshine

D R O O L

Delectable Repasts Open Ones Lips

B R O I L


----------



## oregonyeti

BROIL

Beef requested often in London (or is it not? sounded good, How about Launceston?).

BAKER


----------



## dc sunshine

Never had anything broiled...only grilled 

But hey that's a good one, a London Broil, big chunk of flank/skirt steak. Oh rats, now I'm hungry....

B A K E R

Breadmakers Are Kitchen Experts, Really!

P R A W N


----------



## petalsandcoco

P R A W N

...pagan rituals are watermelon noodles...
:bounce:


salad


----------



## dc sunshine

S A L A D

Superb Appetisers, lastly add dressing

P A R T Y


----------



## petalsandcoco

P A R T Y

people always rate tasty yams.




beets


----------



## dc sunshine

B E E T S

Bleeding easily, everwhere, table stained.

T H Y M E


----------



## dc sunshine

(want to revive this- so I'll answer it  )

T H Y M E

- the herb you most enjoy

F L A N S


----------



## bughut

Flans

FLOPPY LUMPS AND NO SUBSTANCE



Champ (Irish spuds n scallions)


----------



## teamfat

Chefs have a menacing personality

Okay, I was going to say 'mild' but the devil made me change it!


Radish



mjb.


----------



## petalsandcoco

RADISH...

roasted artichoke dish in sweet horseradish.



CREPE....


----------



## dc sunshine

C R E P E

Coulis Really Enhances Pretty Edibles

P E S T O

P.S. very funny teamfat :lol:


----------



## shroomgirl

peasants eat such tasty organs

snoot


----------



## cape chef

simple nurturing offal often tripe.


pastry


----------



## teamfat

pastry - Pleasing and sweet treats reward you.


Oregano.

On edit: Oops, something is fishy here - oregano is not 5 letters. Speaking of fish, 

smelt


mjb.


----------



## shroomgirl

smelly meat eaten like tapas

see if the response can refer back to the word....:smoking:

necks


----------



## shroomgirl

near each collar, kill shtuff

just ran out of k words that sorta fit.

capon


----------



## teamfat

capon - Chickens are poultry on nests.

Aioli



mjb.


----------



## shroomgirl

aioli

all ingrediants, oil lemon important

could not make egg out of an i....


blend


----------



## oregonyeti

blend

be limitless, engage no demagogue

Hey that's political but oh well . . . 

panir


----------



## chefrobin

Provence and Nice incredibly relaxing

MELON


----------



## teamfat

Many Epicureans Love Olfactory Nuances.

Speaking of olfactory nuances,

NATTO


mjb.


----------



## dc sunshine

N A T T O

Nutritional And Tasty, Tempeh Option

B A G E L


----------



## petalsandcoco

Bagel


Beg Always Get Every Lox


Egg


----------



## thegardenguru

BREAD

Beware rowdy escueleries arm-wrestling dishes.

QUAIL


----------



## thegardenguru

Forgive me all -- I haven't quite figured out how the format of this forum works yet.

Somebody already did "BREAD", way many pages ago. That's what that little "1, 2, 3, Next" is all about. Sheesh.

So, how about ..

EGG

Eat gazpacho generously.

GYOZA


----------



## teamfat

QUAIL - Quit using avocados in linguini


Roast



mjb.


----------



## petalsandcoco

ROAST: rolled oats and stir twice

Lime :


----------



## shroomgirl

gyoza gives you other zestful aps

lime likely in my egg-tart

5 letters in the words please.....

cumin


----------



## petalsandcoco

CUMIN

Cut up my ingredients nicely


Bread


----------



## just jim

Wow, bread sure is popular.

BREAD
Bacon received eagerly at dinner

PASTE


----------



## petalsandcoco

:lol: Sorry Jim, I did not see .....


Paste

Please ask servant to ensure....


thyme


----------



## bughut

Thyme~That hollandaise you made erupted


CAPER


----------



## petalsandcoco

Bughut...Love it !


CAPERS: chocolate and pepper ever rapture 



SUSHI :


----------



## shroomgirl

Sushi=such unctious sliced hamachi, incredible!


fries


----------



## petalsandcoco

FRIES : fancy roux in every sauce


PEARS :


----------



## teamfat

Fries - Frying radishes is exceptionally silly.

Actually I sort of vaguely recall seeing some radish slices getting a dip in hot oil on one of the Iron Chef America episodes.


WHEAT


mjb.


----------



## shroomgirl

what has each action taken? wheat

Pears, piece each apple (in) regular slices

sugar


----------



## petalsandcoco

SUGAR : sweeten up garlic, add relish


crumb :


----------



## shroomgirl

can't remember until minutely burned.....crumb

sucre


----------



## petalsandcoco

SUCRE : sweetend up cuz robust (s) everything !
sucree une caramel rien egal (missing accents)


VIOLET (edible)


----------



## just jim

VIOLET

Veloute is often left entirely tasteless.

GLACE


----------



## petalsandcoco

WOW....

GLACE : grape liqueurs are comforting Everytime.


WINES :


----------



## just jim

WINES

When in Naples eat scungilli

CONCH


----------



## petalsandcoco

Now don't you know how much I love conch.....

CONCH: cooked oysters never create happiness ! (must be raw)


Hold on.....

Onion :


----------



## shroomgirl

Orange Neon indicates other nuiances

snail


----------



## just jim

SNAIL

Salad Nicoise always includes lemon

CHIPS


----------



## petalsandcoco

GOOD ONE !


CHIPS : Cornish Hens in Piped sauce

GRAPE:


----------



## shelta

Cold ham in panini sandwich
CONCH


----------



## dc sunshine

We just had conch...well not at home but on here 

G R A P E

Green red and purple edibles

O L I V E


----------



## bughut

Olive

obviously love is very enjoyable

water


----------



## petalsandcoco

WATER : walnuts are terrific evenly roasted

SPREAD:


----------



## shelta

Smoked prime rib enthuses all diners
JERKY


----------



## shroomgirl

Just eat really krispy yak

pecan


----------



## just jim

PECAN

People eat cereal at night

BOULE


----------



## petalsandcoco

BOULE : Baked onions until lightly even

CAKES:


----------



## shelta

Cook a kipper every Sunday
MINCE


----------



## just jim

MINCE

My insalata needs curly endive

BIALY


----------



## thegardenguru

BIALY

Brie is a little yucky.

XOUBA


Joe


----------



## petalsandcoco

XOUBA : Xante over Underberg ? Better alcohol !

CREAM :


----------



## shroomgirl

can't remember eating after midnight = cream

quinoa


----------



## petalsandcoco

QUINOA : quails undercooked increase nasty ordors always


TONIC :


----------



## shroomgirl

toss on neutral ingredients casually=tonic

brine


----------



## dc sunshine

B R I N E

Boiled Right It's Nice, 'Ey?

S P R A T


----------



## petalsandcoco

Good one DC !

SPRAT: small prawns really attract trouble


BAKER:


----------



## shroomgirl

bread addicts knead every rack....baker

salmon


----------



## petalsandcoco

SALMON: savory asiago left melting on noodles

MINTS:


----------



## dc sunshine

M I N T S

Mouth Invigorating Nice Tasty Sweets

P U R E E


----------



## shroomgirl

please use really energized eels......not good.

cooks


----------



## dc sunshine

...but funny 

C O O K S

Cranked On Over Kill Sometimes

L A M B S


----------



## teamfat

LAMBS - Let's all marinate baby sheep.


Lardo



mjb.


----------



## dc sunshine

teamfat - you are morbid  I'll leave the question open...


----------



## teamfat

Well, lambs are baby sheep, and I often do marinate them before cooking, usually chops or slice of shoulder. The sentence made sense to me!

Hope those who celebrate it had a nice Christmas.

mjb.


----------



## dc sunshine

I love the stuff too, specially with mint sauce. Yum Yum. (Wasn't meaning to be mean...my apologies, was trying to be funny)

Ok. Enough of that 

the question is:

L A R D O


----------



## shroomgirl

Lardo
let all render doe organ.....computer key i not orking, need ne keyboard

donut


----------



## just jim

DONUT

Disc of nutrition? Utterly truthless.

FLUID


----------



## shelta

Drink only natural unadulterated tequila
QUART


----------



## teamfat

QUART - Quickly use all roasted turkey ( guess what we're having for dinner tonight )

ANISE


mjb.


----------



## dc sunshine

A N I S E

A Nasty Incredibly Smelly Element

T R O U T


----------



## shelta

TROUT
Try rosemary or use thyme
CARVE


----------



## teamfat

Carve - Carnivores are really voracious eaters.


PROOF


mjb.


----------



## dc sunshine

C A R V E

Chickens are ripped very easily

E A T E N


----------



## dc sunshine

(oops carve already done....nice one  )

...I'll leave PROOF

DC


----------



## oregonyeti

Proof

Proof roti, out of frustration (okay, that was far-fetched)

CLAMS


----------



## oregonyeti

Croissants proofing, looking like an army of crabs.


----------



## just jim

CLAMS

Chewy lasagna adds mandibular strength

GRUEL


----------



## dc sunshine

GRUEL

Gritty Really Unctuous Elephant's Lunch

MENUS


----------



## lyle

MENUS

Many Employees Need Unceasing Supervision

SERVE


----------



## teamfat

SERVE - Savvy epicurians reject vile entrails.

CHAFE



mjb.

ps: Yeti, loved the croissants proofing pic!


----------



## dc sunshine

C H A F E

Creamy Heated And Fullsome Enticements


C R E M E

P.S. lol Lyle - like that one
Teamfat...ewwww gross but very amusing


----------



## shelta

CREME
Cocky roosters engender more eggs
STALE


----------



## epi

Steam Tomatoes Aand Liquorish Ewwww


SALTY


----------



## dc sunshine

Epi said:


> Steam Tomatoes Aand Liquorish Ewwww
> 
> SALTY


Good one Epi 

SALTY

Salt And Lemon, Tequila. Yeah!!!

CRUSH


----------



## corey gatto

Chefs Are Never Dreading Yesterday 

i know lame sry guys


COULIS


----------



## corey gatto

DC Sunshine said:


> Good one Epi
> 
> SALTY
> 
> Salt And Lemon, Tequila. Yeah!!!
> 
> CRUSH


chef Ramsey Usually Screams Harsh

BREAD


----------



## gypsy2727

Be ready every action dictates



SHANK


----------



## bughut

SHANK  

Some hamburger! And no ketchup!!!

Crisp  (Its a chip in the US)


----------



## dc sunshine

C R I S P

Crunch Really Improves Salty Potatoes

L A R D O


----------



## charron

left alone, risottos do overcook.


table


----------



## Guest

Totally Achievable!  Believing Little Else...

horse


----------



## francie12

Heartfelt oratory reassures skeptics easily.

NAKED

Oh sorry--I just read the beginning of this thread and now know 
**the 5 word sentence should be somehow food related**
  So I'll try again--  "Homemade omelets rarely slow eating."

And my new word is still ... NAKED.


----------



## petalsandcoco

naked eh ? ...ummm

nutty aromatic kashi enhances dates

"mango"


----------



## gunnar

Make another neopolitan gelato order.





crave


----------



## gypsy2727

CRAVE

Chefs rave at venues everywhere



CRUET


----------



## dc sunshine

C R U E T

Cruel Reviews Usualy Encourage Tirades

C A R B S


----------



## gypsy2727

CARBS

Crustaceans are reliable by Sea


DAUBE


----------



## bughut

DUABE

DAFT APRENTICE  UNDERCOOKS BASS...EUCH!

SALTY


----------



## gunnar

salt and lemon, thank you.



fungi


----------



## gypsy2727

FUNGI

Forgive useless new guy's ignorance



CHOUX


----------



## bughut

choux

culinary hiccups often undergo x-ray

anise


----------



## gunnar

Another new ingredient, salt extracts.








snail


----------



## bughut

snail

Seafood noodles always include lobster

chill


----------



## gypsy2727

CHILL

Chillies have intense loving luminosity



APRON


----------



## bughut

Apron

Alfie's perfect roux offered nuance

Chuck


----------



## dc sunshine

(Who is Alfie? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif)

C H U C K

Currys Have unlimited Culinary Kinds

B R I N E


----------



## bughut

Alfie's Ronnies pal 

Brine

Brilliant Ronnie invents new entries

Check


----------



## dc sunshine

bughut said:


> Alfie's Ronnies pal
> 
> Brine
> 
> Brilliant Ronnie invents new entries
> 
> Check


(I think I am missing something here....but I am glad they are friends - we all need them)
Will leave question of CHECK stand.


----------



## teamfat

BREAD - Bakers readily evoke aromatic delights


Almost bought some steelhead at the market today, so I'll put forth

TROUT


----------



## gypsy2727

TROUT

The ragout outraged utilitarians tastebuds



TASTE


----------



## bughut

Hey DC. I'm just being daft. Alfie n Ronnie came out of my head. I can never resist making stories out of nothing 

Taste

Tomatoes as salsa taste excellent

Booze


----------



## charron

Bruised oranges ordinarily zest easily. Or so say Alfie & Ronnie. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif

farci


----------



## bughut

Farci

Fancy appetisers rarely contain insalata

Plate


----------



## gypsy2727

PLATE

Porcinis liven a tournado everytime


POACH


----------



## oregonyeti

poach--prepare on a calm heat

PULAO


----------



## gypsy2727

PULAO

Paella undercooked leaves all offended

SNAKE


----------



## dc sunshine

SNAKE

Somethings need added ketchup everytime

CAMEL


----------



## chef21

CAMEL

Crab apples make exciting lollipops


HEART


----------



## charron

HEART


Heat evenly and render thoroughly


spoon


----------



## lolamb10

spoon

Serve pitted olives on nachos

spork


----------



## bughut

Spork

Spicey pickled onions really kick

Crabs


----------



## dc sunshine

CRABS

can rowdy apprentices become sauciers?

ROLLS


----------



## gypsy2727

ROLLS

Raisins obviously love lottsa sun

MAPLE


----------



## bughut

maple

Melanzane antipasi plus large entres

pecan


----------



## oregonyeti

PECAN 

particularly elegant choice, A-1 nut 
(okay, that's not quite a proper sentence, but a true sentiment)

FUNGI


----------



## bughut

I'll second that Yeti

Fungi

Found under noodles, Ghastly insect

Sauce


----------



## oregonyeti

Speaking of pecans, how about a "baklava" with pecans, syrup, Cointreau or orange zest, and a few chocolate chips melted in between layers of pastry? I might try making it some time.


----------



## fablee

Epi said:


> The idea is to make a reasonable sentence from the letters provided by the previous poster. Words should be food/kitchen related
> 
> For example
> 
> given letters are
> 
> C H E F S
> 
> can make
> 
> Chefs Host Every Foreign Students
> 
> . . . .so
> 
> my letters for the next poster are
> 
> *c a k e s
> 
> Chefs are keen egg stirrers
> *


----------



## dc sunshine

Confused by Fablee...so I'll tackle this one



bughut said:


> I'll second that Yeti
> 
> Fungi
> 
> Found under noodles, Ghastly insect
> 
> Sauce


SAUCE

Silky And Unctuously Creamy Excellence

GRAMS


----------



## gypsy2727

GRAMS

Gastronomy resinates articulate minds sexuality


CURRY


----------



## teamfat

CURRY - Can underlings radically roast yams?


UNAGI


mjb.


----------



## bughut

Silky And Unctuously Creamy Excellence

Ah DC, what a glorious description.  Brings to mind Scallops in their shells with a sublime mushroom and parmesan cream sauce

UNAGI

Undercooked nachos aid gross indigestion

FRUIT


----------



## kristen22

fruit 
          
       fried rice usually is tasty  




                                          toung  well its your game now  good luck


----------



## titomike

TOUNG

'Toungue'?..or unusual new gastronmic?/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lookaround.gif

SALSA


----------



## shroomgirl

Save all life, suck almonds   salsa

morels


----------



## titomike

morels

Medicinal or recreational...everyone loves 'shrooms!

Aioli


----------



## missyjean

Arugula in oil looks incredible


Scone


----------



## shroomgirl

Tito great call on the morels

Scone

Skate condones one's nonsensical expectations......

Sprat


----------



## missyjean

Some pepper really accentuates taste

CUMIN


----------



## shroomgirl

Can umami maintain it's nuiances   cumin
 

Zests


----------



## missyjean

Zoologists examine several transient species  ZESTS

RAITA


----------



## titomike

Rather arbitrary Indian tzatziki-like accompaniment  Raita

Gouda


----------



## shroomgirl

Gouda
good odiferous unctious divine appetizer

shoot


----------



## titomike

Should he overlook or terminate?.....SHOOT!

Caper


----------



## shroomgirl

Can't abide people eating randomly    caper

balut


----------



## titomike

balut.....but a little unlucky tyke!?!

honey


----------



## shroomgirl

chortling....love balut

honey.....heavenly on noodles, extra yummy!

roots


----------



## titomike

..to eat?

roots...real origin of 'Technical Savoir'

spoon


----------



## fablee

Cakes Are Keen Every Season


----------



## gypsy2727

Titomike said:


> ..to eat?
> 
> roots...real origin of 'Technical Savoir'
> 
> spoon


SPOON
Spoon Pesto Over Orzo Now!

LADLE


----------



## shroomgirl

nope to the balut eating reference.

ladle.  let's all dish lovely eats.

salts


----------



## titomike

salts   Seasoning...a less touted skill

mince


----------



## dc sunshine

M I N C E

May I Not Cook Everyday?

B A S T E


----------



## titomike

BASTE

But always sparingly...temperature escapes!

saute


----------



## shroomgirl

sliting an udder takes experience (saute, for butchers)

boils.


----------



## titomike

Basting originally involved less silicone...

cream


----------



## shroomgirl

can't remember eating antipasta, mom   = cream

breis


----------



## gypsy2727

BREIS

Butter Really Enhances It's Sauce

SUSHI


----------



## titomike

SUSHI

'Sushi' usurps sashimi's hard-won integrety...

STOCK


----------



## candy_ken

Season that octopus chef Kevin!

(just a common name of chef) 

grams


----------



## titomike

grams

Generally regarded as much simpler

quart    ...!?


----------



## candy_ken

Quite Unusual Apple Rum Tart.

wisks?


----------



## titomike

wisks

Well....'h' is sometimes kept silent...

peels


----------



## french fries

Please Eat Every Last S'more.

FRIES


----------



## fr33_mason

Fries

French Really Invented Epicurean Snobbery

Grate


----------



## titomike

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif...are french fries available in the States again?

Grate....Grating reveals a textural element

onion


----------



## french fries

Titomike said:


> ...are french fries available in the States again?


Yeah as far as I know it's water under the bridge... ;-)

ONION = Oh No!! I Own Nothing.

NUTTY


----------



## titomike

aah...well that's good

Nutty NUTS...underline taste's texture ..Yo! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smoking.gif

PIECE


----------



## petalsandcoco

Peanuts In Every Cone Extra..........

VODKA


----------



## titomike

VODKA

"Valkyrie...or definite known advantage...." said Eisenhower quietly to himself.

Steak


----------



## sherryindy

steak

savory tarragon excels as key

(oops)

chile


----------



## french fries

Curious How It Lingers Eternally

OKRAS


----------



## petalsandcoco

OKRAS

Only Ketchup Really Adds "Saveur".    (not) 

SMELT


----------



## titomike

SMELT

Some mushrooms exude latent toxins..  (try a selection to experiment!)

TASTE


----------



## gypsy2727

TASTE

           Try A Steak Tar-tar Eventually

GRITS


----------



## petalsandcoco

GRITS

Gastronomic Robust Intense Texture Satifies

HONEY


----------



## oregonyeti

HONEY

Have our nectar, enjoy yourself  ^$%^*(^*%!  (say the bees)

CHARD (probably a repeat, but if so, needs a new answer)


----------



## titomike

chard

Culinary herbs are regionally diverse..

tuile


----------



## shroomgirl

to utelize items least effciently  (reason for termination)

booze


----------



## titomike

booze...d

Basically one opinion zero eloquence...damn!

style


----------



## shroomgirl

really good booze response, mike you've got talent!

someone tells you likely events.....

slice


----------



## titomike

Thanks...it's fun

Sometimes...lately...I cant _express_.... hang on...

Slicing 'Life' is creativity expressed!

couli


----------



## petalsandcoco

good one !

Couli...

Caramel Opulance Using Layers Inside...

Blush (wine)


----------



## gypsy2727

BLUSH

Bagpipers Love Unappealing Scottish Haggis

CREME


----------



## titomike

CREME

'Culinaire' reflects Escoffier's magnaminous efforts...

bombe


----------



## petalsandcoco

Escoffier....can never hear enough of him...

BOMBE

Bitter Odoriferous Malodorous Burnt Etouffe

CHEWY


----------



## titomike

CHEWY

Certain hairsprays elicit Wookiee yelps...

Roast


----------



## gypsy2727

ROAST

Rare Octopus Accents Sushi Tastebuds

LIVER


----------



## shroomgirl

lucious innerds vary every review....liver

guava


----------



## petalsandcoco

UMMM liver.....(hurts to eat)

Guava

Golden Under Aromatic Velvety Apples

Zesty


----------



## titomike

Zesty

Zabaglione expresses silky texture yummily...

Sugar


----------



## gypsy2727

SUGAR

Sous-chefs usually get aggravated regularly

BEANS


----------



## petalsandcoco

BEANS

Buttery Exquisite Asperagus Nuked (a no-no) & Seasoned....

STEAM


----------



## zane

STEAM:

Sift The Eggs And Milk.

Haddock


----------



## candy_ken

7 letters...

HAD Daddy Ordered Canned Kernels?

fruit


----------



## zane

FRUIT

Freshly Rinsed Ugli Is Tasty.

BANANA


----------



## gypsy2727

BANANA

Be Aware New Apprentice Needs Attention!

NACHO


----------



## titomike

Nice.../img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif

Nacho?.....never ask Chef his opinion!

salad


----------



## petalsandcoco

Salad:

Succulent Aromatic Lamb and Delicious

Mouton:


----------



## french fries

> Originally Posted by *petalsandcoco*
> 
> Mouton:


Come on Petals, I'm sure you can find a better 5 letter word! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/talker.gif


----------



## gypsy2727

I'll bail ya out this time Petals

MOUTON

More Ordinary Unusable Things Ordered, Nevertheless......

PETALS

(I love irony)


----------



## zane

PETALS

Please Eat Thyme And Little Sausages.

QUARK


----------



## petalsandcoco

You guys are great.....by the way./img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif

QUARK

Quick Unsavory Intense Rare Kick (just ate at a Japanease restaurant and had to ask for the fire exstinguisher for my tongue)

BLOOM


----------



## cape chef

Bouley loves octopus over mutton.

_fraisage_


----------



## annecho

Cakes Are Koeks Essentially Same


----------



## annecho

next word: spaetzle /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif


----------



## gypsy2727

o.k. I have appeased two times on these multiple letters

IS IT NOT 5


----------



## petalsandcoco

Oh Gypsy, that is what is admired in you, your willingness to permit a touch of adventure .....(more than 5)

FRAISAGE :    Attention mes amis....Cape Chef Has Spoken.......Ummmmm

Fresh Raspberries Are Inviting Such A Great Enjoyment

GOUDA:


----------



## titomike

Gypsy oversees unauthorised deviation....awrright?! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif

Fresh


----------



## shroomgirl

Frenchies rarely eat succatash hash  (fresh)

scape


----------



## cape chef

Shiitake,Chanterelle, _Agaricus arvensis_,Pied de mouton,Enoki,

Just for you Shroom..Hi Petals!!

Girolle


----------



## titomike

5?...generally it requires one less lengthy explanation...

thyme


----------



## french fries

Titomike? He yells more everyday.

brown


----------



## petalsandcoco

For Cape: Girolle---Gingery & Intense Reduction On Light Lemony Entrees /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif

This morning you all managed to make me smile...thank you, what a great sense of humour you all have ! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smoking.gif

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif

Brown:

Boss ! Right On....we never !

Torch


----------



## gypsy2727

TORCH

Titomike Orchestrates Righteous Chords Harmoniously

SCALD


----------



## zane

Soggy Cabbage And Lettuce Diced.

It's the best I can do in the state of sleepyness.

SYRAH


----------



## french fries

SYRAH: Surely you'll return and help?

PINOT


----------



## shroomgirl

pistachios in nutella, obnoxiously tasty  (not my best work....)

crabs


----------



## alfrescoacsi

Cooking ravishes all buoyant souls.

SAVOR


----------



## french fries

shroomgirl said:


> pistachios in nutella, obnoxiously tasty (not my best work....)


Are you kidding? That's great work: you wrote a recipe! and it actually sounds good too... hmm...../img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

SAVOR: Shroomgirl apparently values olfactory results

GUMBO


----------



## petalsandcoco

GUMBO

Gorgeous Ulluco made Baked & Onions

TANGY:


----------



## french fries

Wow petals, another recipe! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/talker.gif

There are no grilled yams

LEMON


----------



## petalsandcoco

LEMON:

Look everywhere ! Mostly on nouveau-cuisine..../img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif Your good FF.....

PRIME :


----------



## french fries

Pecans roasted in mandarin essence.

CHUCK


----------



## shroomgirl

can't have utility cutting knives (chuck)

worms


----------



## french fries

Wagyū omega-3 ratio measures superiorly

FARMS


----------



## shroomgirl

felching artichokes releases my seritonin  (farms)

micro


----------



## french fries

Man I can't remember orders!

PLUOT


----------



## gypsy2727

PLUOT

Please Let's Use Octopus Today

ORDER


----------



## titomike

Occasionally reading dockets errors _radiate_...

Table


----------



## zane

Tom Ate Bread Last Easter

FARLE


----------



## titomike

FARLE Forequarters as regarding lambs...._excruciating!_

SCONE


----------



## shroomgirl

scone: skinning chickens, odiferous, nasty, Enough!

tongs


----------



## gypsy2727

TONGS

The Orders Never Get Shorter!

BOWLS


----------



## titomike

...but often wider...less straightforward...

Steel


----------



## gypsy2727

STEEL

Sauce those eels everso lightly

 "Everso" my new word of the day ..lol

PEARS


----------



## shroomgirl

Poach every albacore recently slaughtered.....pears

plums

stone fruit it is...


----------



## titomike

Pectin lets Ugli marmalade set

Apple


----------



## dc sunshine

P E A R S

Peeling Eggs! AARGHH! Really Sucks /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif

J U I C Y


----------



## titomike

Juice under-achieves intense citrus ...Yaaawwn!

zZ...zzZZ.....zzzZZesst! .../img/vbsmilies/smilies/lookaround.gif

Mango


----------



## shroomgirl

maintenance always negates gigantic overruns     mango

pansy


----------



## gypsy2727

PANSY

Please ask nicely steada yell'in

BLOOD


----------



## shroomgirl

blood letting of offal, dang.....

heart


----------



## gypsy2727

HEART

Habitual eaters actually regularly taste

FROGS


----------



## titomike

Frogs reflect our global situation...

Fried


----------



## shroomgirl

Fried regularly in engine diesel.   Fried

Frozen ribs in extra deep-sauce

happy (yes, this CAN be a cooking term)


----------



## addicted2food

Cook a new dish yourself.

DOUGH

Session data


----------



## shroomgirl

candy?

dough

do our users get huffy?

crepe


----------



## gunnar

crepe

Chef's recipes elevate peoples expectations

slimy


----------



## shroomgirl

slingers, likely indigestable mess....yikes!

snail


----------



## gypsy2727

SNAIL

Seriously need an intelligent liaison

AMUSE


----------



## titomike

A muse? ....unique, seductively enchanting!

Laugh


----------



## french fries

LOL, aight, u grrlz hungree?

CROCK


----------



## petalsandcoco

CROCK:

cannot really offer chocolaty kit-Kat

Fiery :


----------



## titomike

Flammable...Inflammable...enough reiteration yet?

Burnt


----------



## dc sunshine

B U R N T

Butt Ugly Really Nasty Toast

S I E V E


----------



## shroomgirl

sieve

sanctuary in every vegetable eaten

corks


----------



## titomike

Culinary opinions reflect knowledge subjectively...

Wines


----------



## shroomgirl

whiney interns niggle every sense.

trays


----------



## gypsy2727

TRAYS

Try Rutabaga and Yellow Squash

GRILL


----------



## zane

Grilled Risotto Is Like Liver.

STEAK


----------



## dc sunshine

S T E A K

Sirloin, Tenderloin, Entrecote - are knifeable!

S W I R L


----------



## shroomgirl

swirl

saying, what is really lame......

huh?

berry


----------



## missyjean

berry

Boiling eggs right requires yearning

herbs


----------



## gypsy2727

HERBS

Herbs Enhance Roasted Boars Succulence

BOARS


----------



## highlander01

BOARS

Bacon On Anything Really Scores

BASIL


----------



## titomike

...because aroma subtlely inspires longing.

Speck


----------



## gypsy2727

SPECK

Succulent Pigs Ear Cracklings Kick-A$$

CRACK


----------



## titomike

CRACK

...Certainly responsible adults cant kick-it!

Smoke


----------



## gypsy2727

SMOKE

Smoked Musky over Kiffer Edamame

MUSKY


----------



## agchief

MUSKY

Melliferous Unscented Sticky Kiwi Yogurt

VODKA


----------



## chrose

Been awhile for this, but this one was easy!

VODKA

Very old deli kills apetites /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif

RAMEN


----------



## highlander01

Ramen

Roasted And Marinated Edibles .... Nice!!!!

MELON


----------



## agchief

What do you call cheese that's not yours?

*

*

*

*
*
*
*
*
*
Nacho Cheese. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## homemadecook

I love to cook breakfast! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## titomike

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lever.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/laser.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/rollsmile.gif

....maybe everyone's latched onto nihilism?

Lunch?


----------



## gypsy2727

Great Scott,I think your right!!!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif

LUNCH

No thank-you I 'll just have a

SNACK /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## agchief

Oops...my apologies...I meant this joke for the "Jokes" thread. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/blushing.gif


----------



## titomike

LUNCH ....lately, unintentionally, novices created havoc...

SNACK ....so now anything's considered kosher?

DINER ....did I spell that right? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif


----------



## gypsy2727

DINER  

Dare I negate everyones response?

CHOPS


----------



## highlander01

Contrariness Hinders Our Party Servers

SWEET


----------



## shroomgirl

saccrin wrecks  every edible taste  = sweet

pecan


----------



## titomike

Picky eaters complain ad nauseum

Trout


----------



## highlander01

Totally Rightously Outrageous Umami Treats

BLOOD


----------



## shroomgirl

bold languid offal oughta die......blood

kebab


----------



## zane

Keep Eating Boar And Bears.

ZUPPA


----------



## shroomgirl

zucchini urgently propel people, agree?

how to get the issue of prolific zucchini into zuppa....?

sucre


----------



## dc sunshine

S U C R E

Something Unicorns Can't Really Enjoy

...as they are merely mythical - like oil spills being cleaned up quickly -  oh...back on topic now...

L I T E R  (or if you like depending on your locality).....L I T R E


----------



## athena2010

Chefs and  newbies dabble yearly.

Plate


----------



## shroomgirl

plattered latkes are trully edible

forks


----------



## catering101

Fresh onion rings kept smelling...

PLATTER


----------



## gunnar

Platter is seven letters, do i just pick the five I want? no matter.

Please Listen All, Time Travel Exists,Really.

cinco


----------



## shroomgirl

cinco= creativity is needs certain organization

crave


----------



## titomike

Courgettes, realistically, are _very _economical

Costs


----------



## petalsandcoco

Costs

cooked octopus seasoned to succulent

Tepid


----------



## titomike

Tepid

To experience passion is divine....

Julia


----------



## shroomgirl

jells unlike liquid in aspic

beans


----------



## titomike

Beans

Boston?...eventually a nasty smell! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/blushing.gif

Baked


----------



## gypsy2727

BAKED

Baked Alaska kids eat diversly

AROMA


----------



## titomike

Aroma...arrives right on membranes automatically. .........../img/vbsmilies/smilies/confused.gif................/img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif

Stock


----------



## gypsy2727

STOCK

Stock takes on colour kindly

CHIPS


----------



## titomike

"Would you like fries with that?"

"Could have I... please, some....CHIPS!"

FRIES?


----------



## gypsy2727

FRIES....(avec)....Fromage requires interesting eating savey

CHECK......please


----------



## rhl418

CHECK.....

Customers Hopefully Enjoy Cool Kiwis.....

TORTE


----------



## shroomgirl

taste our righteous tidbits everyone

Curds


----------



## titomike

Coagulation using reagents....desirable splitting.

Yeast


----------



## shroomgirl

yucky eukaryotic asexual saccharomyces tetrad (I had help with spelling)

honey/img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## addicted2food

Home one night eating yogurt...

AROMA

Session data


----------



## shroomgirl

aroma

araconas roam on my acreage

beast


----------



## gunnar

beast

Better Eats At Sister Tammy's

milky


----------



## shroomgirl

make it like kim, yeasty.

beets


----------



## gypsy2727

BEETS

Being evil eventually tastes sour

SOURS


----------



## chefrobin

SOURS

Seize Opportunity Utilizing Remarkable Service.

Next Word:

DUCAT (small austrian yeast cake)


----------



## oregonyeti

Ducat

Deliver uncommon cakes, and tantalize.

Halwa


----------



## titomike

Halwa...here's another lesson worth acknowledging.

Bundt


----------



## gypsy2727

Being unannounced negates definite timing

LAMBS


----------



## titomike

LAMB

Lamb actually means 'baby slaughtered' ....oops! wrong thread /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif

OVENS


----------



## rhl418

OVENS

Overly Vivacious Employees Never Succeed

GELEE


----------



## titomike

GELEE

Gelee en l'ecole enduit.......5 /img/vbsmilies/smilies/confused.gif

Jelly


----------



## gypsy2727

JELLY

Jasmine easily lightens lime yassa

YEAST


----------



## petalsandcoco

Yeast

Your Enjoyable Appetizer Sent Tingles

Fresh


----------



## titomike

Fresh

Farmers respectfully, economically, sustainably _harvest_...

MEATS /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif ....../img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/rollsmile.gif....../img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif..../img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif


----------



## gunnar

Meats

More Edibles At Tom's Shack

RUSTY


----------



## shroomgirl

regulations under strict testy youngsters

bread


----------



## oregonyeti

bread ... I wish I could make a worthy sentence, after reading most of Flatbreads and Flavors.

Bake really eternal, awesome delights.

Bread has such a history, that precedes history. I love that book I mentioned. Bread is more than delights--it's been a staple, a necessity, an irreplaceable part of so many cultures' diets.

next word--sodium metabisulfite.

Just kidding. How about zeera?


----------



## titomike

Zealots expect everything regulated aggressively...

Farce


----------



## catering101

Fried and roasted chicken everyday. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif

Session dataKNIFE


----------



## shroomgirl

farce

fantastic apples rarely conceil eggs

paste


----------



## gypsy2727

PASTE

Paste accents Sushi tremendously easy

PIZZA


----------



## teamfat

Pizza in Zaire, zero appreciation.

CHILL

mjb.


----------



## oregonyeti

Nice, teamfat. That was a tough one /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## highlander01

CHILL

Chilli

Has

Individual

Love

Layers

CREAM


----------



## sonidelight

CREAM

Can't

Remember

Every

Appetizer

Menu

ZUCCHINI


----------



## oregonyeti

Do I have to pick 5 letters, or do I get to use them all?

Zack unguiltily created charcoal. He incinerated Nancy's iguanas..


----------



## teamfat

We've certainly used words of more than 5 characters in the past, so I'll submit this:

Zealously Using Champagne Cocktails Hastens Individuals Nixing Inhibitions.

As for the next word, how about

DRUNK

mjb.


----------



## dc sunshine

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif Very Amusing Yeti and Teamfat

D R U N K

Diners Rioting Unbearingly Near Kitchen

V O D K A


----------



## sonidelight

@Oregon Yeti

Sorry about that. Brain fart! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif I got all caught up in the action & forgot about the 5 letter rule.


----------



## sonidelight

VODKA

Vicky

Obviously

Dislikes

Kitchen

Appliances

NEXT:

QUESO


----------



## titomike

QUESO

Quesadillas' unwitting emigration served Oaxcana....

LECHE


----------



## oregonyeti

SoniDelight said:


> @Oregon Yeti
> 
> Sorry about that. Brain fart! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif I got all caught up in the action & forgot about the 5 letter rule.


I liked it


----------



## zane

Titomike said:


> QUESO
> 
> Quesadillas' unwitting emigration served Oaxcana....
> 
> LECHE


Ladies Enjoy Chilling Huge Eggplants.

PEPSI


----------



## titomike

Pepsi...

* PRESIDENTS ENDORSE*

 PEPSI'S SHENZHEN INCURSION.

_....'Culinary Times' 1986_

http://money.cnn.com/magazines/fortune/fortune_archive/1986/03/17/67262/index.htm

Co..co.a


----------



## highlander01

cocoa

Charcoal only cooks ..... obviously anything!!!!!

BREAD


----------



## titomike

...but remember....everything *already *dead!

Singe


----------



## petemccracken

Titomike said:


> ...but remember....everything *already *dead!
> 
> Singe


Some Individuals Necessarily Gulp Everything

Ridge


----------



## titomike

Ridge?

...Respectful individuals don't gulp everything!

Did you set this up, Pete? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif

Gluten ....spell check?


----------



## highlander01

Good Light Udon takeout every night.

UMAMI


----------



## petemccracken

Highlander01 said:


> Good Light Udon takeout every night.
> 
> UMAMI


Useless Motion Activates Motivational Intervention

Roses


----------



## highlander01

Really Only Serious Eaters Slurp

KEFIR

I'm a bit confused ... I thought the answer and challenge had to be something about food or am I wrong?


----------



## titomike

Just the words...

...kitchen etiquette forgives ingenious results.

foams


----------



## catering101

Fragrance Or Aroma Means Scent /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lookaround.gif

SCENT


----------



## titomike

Sighted couples exchange nuances tangoing... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

Spice.


----------



## oregonyeti

Spice

Some perfumes include culinary épice   (probably bad French on my part)

Wurst


----------



## gypsy2727

WURST

Water used rarely sustains thoughtlessness

ROOTS


----------



## oregonyeti

Just thought of a slogan for a sausage company

We bring out the best of the wurst!

Never mind me ....


----------



## dc sunshine

OregonYeti said:


> Just thought of a slogan for a sausage company
> 
> We bring out the best of the wurst!
> 
> Never mind me ....


Ha - Yeti, in the town we just moved from there was a continental deli/butcher who called themselves "The Wurst House".

Yep - they sell a lot of sausages.

They also sell smoked fish and so many good things I am trying to source here now. Cravings will have to wait. For a while.


----------



## titomike

Raising one's offspring takes sacrifice...

...or maybe 'We bring out the best _in _the wurst'

Tuber


----------



## gypsy2727

TUBER

STEMS

Tuberous underground beds elude rabbits! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif


----------



## titomike

Stems take extreme measures 'systemically'.... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif

Taint


----------



## oregonyeti

Taint

'T'isnt an ideal natural taste.

Froth


----------



## shroomgirl

froth

freshness reaches optimal taste ?

frozen ripe oranges taste healthy

peach


----------



## titomike

Peach

Poached expertly and canned...hmmmnn...

Fresh?


----------



## gypsy2727

FRESH

Fresh Rapini Easily Sauteed Hallelujah!

THYME


----------



## shroomgirl

thyme

together hyssop & yerba make enjoyment

grape


----------



## gypsy2727

GRAPE

Grapeseed (oil) ,Rosemary, Anchovies, Pasta....Enjoy

KNIFE


----------



## titomike

Knowledge needs individually framed expression...

Taste


----------



## petemccracken

Titomike said:


> ...Taste


Try Analyzing Simply Terrific Expressions

SPODE (Ok, OK! I KNOW it is not "food", but it is related, it is china!)


----------



## gypsy2727

SPODE

Spode plates offer decadent essentials

BASIL


----------



## boar_d_laze

*B*arbecuing *A* *S*teak *I*s *L*ovely

_WAHOO_

BDL


----------



## willie24

Which Appetizers Have Olive Oil?

PINOT

Willie24


----------



## homemadecook

candy

Chefs Another New Day Y'all

plate


----------



## dc sunshine

P L A T E

Place Lettuce At The Side

A P R O N


----------



## shroomgirl

Pinot, pickles increase nutrition.... optimally tasty

Apron....apprentices promise respite on nights

cukes


----------



## titomike

CUKES

Cheffing utilises knowledge-based, easy systems.

Produce and... SERVE


----------



## catering101

"Supper Enjoyed!" Rare Visitors Exclaimed...

SALAD


----------



## iplaywithfire

Specifically Anointed Liasons Add Depth

SALTY


----------



## homemadecook

Someone Already Left The Yeast

SPOON


----------



## shroomgirl

simmering pots of offal, noxious......spoon

knife


----------



## dc sunshine

K N I F E

Know Nobody Into Filleting Eels

C R U M B


----------



## shroomgirl

Crumb

Can't really understand mechnical business

crack


----------



## chefbazookas

Can't recycle a Chef's knife.

Brule


----------



## shroomgirl

brule

bent, rigid, utilized legitimately equipment /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif

pecan


----------



## chefbazookas

Perfect elixirs can add naughtiness.

Caper


----------



## shroomgirl

candles applied properly eradicate redeyes.

redeyes not really what I was looking for, anyone got another "R" word that fits?

sauce


----------



## chefbazookas

Something about ugli causes earnest.

(For the R word...rampancy?  radiance? ridiculousness?)

Morel


----------



## osiris7

macerate onions, result:  Exquisite Lyonnaise
may our restaurant exude love
my oven roasted eels levitate

Ladle


----------



## chefbazookas

Lemon adoration demands leviathan enjoyment.

Grate


----------



## shroomgirl

Grapefruit really adds tastey emphasis

seeds


----------



## chefbazookas

Succulent edamame encourages delicious sensations.

Agave


----------



## boar_d_laze

Antagonism gets a _vato _ejected.

_L I A S E_

BDL


----------



## tylerm713

_L I A S E _

Liverwurst Is A Supreme Experience

PORTS


----------



## chefbazookas

LOL @ BDL. Quite appropriate (was that directed at me?). /img/vbsmilies/smilies//smile.gif

Parma often rejuvenates the starter.

Truss


----------



## tylerm713

Truss

Tilapia Recedes Under Superfluous Salads.

PARMA


----------



## chefbazookas

I totally just did PORTS. /img/vbsmilies/smilies//wink.gif


----------



## chefbazookas

Perhaps a ravigote might amuse.

Russe


----------



## catering101

Restaurant under shifting schedules, exciting! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif

SHIFT


----------



## addicted2food

So Hungry, I Fancy Tarts...

TARTS


----------



## homemadecook

What are the five sauces?


----------



## chefbazookas

Track a ready tammy strainer.

Crisp


----------



## shroomgirl

crisp

can't really inspect secret pests

slits


----------



## catering101

Spicy lobster in the saucer.

SPICY


----------



## shroomgirl

spicy

slinging potato, icky creamy yams

nutty


----------



## boar_d_laze

NUTTY:  Neville used the tomatoes yesterday.

TIKKA

Bonus points if you make a sentence which actually makes sense.

BDL


----------



## oregonyeti

Tikka ... Tandoori it's knot. Kick ass

              it is.

I happily bent the rules.


----------



## oregonyeti

Pinch (of salt or whatever)


----------



## oregonyeti

I hope I didn't kill this thread with one dumb post.

Okay, I'll change the next word to make a sentence from. If it was used before, you have to make new sentences from it.

Melon


----------



## oregonyeti

The way you squeeze my melon, I'm gonna fall .... wait, that was lemon.


----------



## boar_d_laze

PINCH -- Pequin Is Not Comparatively Hot

MELON -- Magyars Eat Lots Of Noodles

VODKA

BDL


----------



## dc sunshine

V O D K A

Victim of Drunkenes Kicks A*** (or however you want to spell that last word)

F O R K S


----------



## chefbazookas

For obvious reasons, keilbasa sausage.

Links


----------



## shroomgirl

links

limited information, negates knowledgable suppositions

pitas


----------



## chefbazookas

Pains in the arses; sycophants.

Datil


----------



## boar_d_laze

DATIL:  Dos Amigos Tequila isn't lemonade.

KORMA

BDL


----------



## teamfat

Gee, it has been a while since I visited this thread.

KORMA - Knives often require major attention.



So while on the subject of knives,

STEEL


mjb.


----------



## catering101

Spicy Tortilla Enthusiasts Ended-up Less

SPICY


----------



## shroomgirl

spicy

Spicey pumpkin is creatively yummy

donut


----------



## tylerm713

DONUT - Do Only Novices Underestimate Techniques?

UNAGI


----------



## chefbazookas

Underneath nori are giant ichthys.

Azuki


----------



## oregonyeti

ChefBazookas said:


> Underneath nori are giant ichthys.
> 
> Azuki


Nice! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## chefbazookas

OregonYeti said:


> ChefBazookas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Underneath nori are giant ichthys.
> 
> Azuki
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif
Click to expand...

Why, thank you.


----------



## teamfat

I too appreciate when the sentence refers in some manner to the word posted. Azuki beans are a staple in Japanese diets, not so here in America. Another Zero Use Kitchen Ingredient.


gland



mjb.


----------



## gypsy2727

GLAND

"Good Lord,  Another Newbie Down!'

SWEET


----------



## chefbazookas

Sable' with elderberry entices tongues.

Paste


----------



## shroomgirl

paste

Poking all sausages saves the eviceration

Coupe


----------



## chefbazookas

Chantilly of unrivaled pistachio excellence.

Perry


----------



## iseeblue

paired everything really right, yes!

F R E S H


----------



## gypsy2727

FRESH

Freshly refridgerated eels slippery homeage

CRUMB


----------



## dc sunshine

C R U M B

Canny Restaunters Understand  Many Boofheads

S Q U I D


----------



## Guest

Smells Quite incredible delectable BACON my favorite

your word is


DC Sunshine said:


> C R U M B
> 
> Canny Restaunters Understand Many Boofheads
> 
> S Q U I D


----------



## titomike

BACON my favorite

...because all components offer nutrition

SUGAR?


----------



## number2

SUGAR

So Up Goes Arborio Rice.

TROUT?


----------



## petemccracken

TROUT = Try Roasting Okra Until Tender

CHUCK


----------



## longcolts

PeteMcCracken said:


> TROUT = Try Roasting Okra Until Tender
> 
> CHUCK


Cornish Hens Under Cooking Kilns

ROAST


----------



## butzy

Remember Overseas Assembled Sandwich Toasters

MELON?


----------



## titomike

MELON  /S

Most exaggeration leaves one nonplussed       sometimes.....

Honey?!


----------



## gourmetm

HONEY

He obligingly noshed entire yams

MATZO?


----------



## john dt

MATZO

Miraculously, almonds trounced zesty omelets

CRUMB?


----------



## gourmetm

CRUMB

Carefully rub unguent; may burn.

PLATE?


----------



## john dt

PLATE

Please leave asparagus tips endwise.

DRESS?


----------



## dc sunshine

DRESS

Don't  Re-dress everytime Salad's Served

VINES


----------



## panini

vines

vegans ingest/inhale nuts especially salted!

email


----------



## gourmetm

EMAIL

Edamame make an interesting latke.

WRAPS?


----------



## petemccracken

WRAPS = Wonderful Recreation And Presentation Surprise

PYLON


----------



## panini

PYLON

Put Your Liverwurst On Naan

GHERKIN


----------



## the_seraphim

GHERKIN

Get Help, Everythings Red, Knife In Nose

ANNATTO


----------



## panini

ANNATO

Another Numb Nut Attempting To Take Over

sorry,

FORDHAM


----------



## the_seraphim

FORDHAM

Farming Ostriches Really Doesnt Help Aquire Money

ALLERGIC


----------



## petemccracken

> FORDHAM


Five Often Reads Dangerously Higher And Misleads

KASHA


----------



## the_seraphim

KASHA

Ketchup And Saffron How Awful

ALLERGIC


----------



## petemccracken

Um, I was trying to be subtle, the title of this thread reads: "Make A Sentence From Five(5) Letters"...


----------



## the_seraphim

Um, I was trying to be subtle, the title of this thread reads: "Make A Sentence From Five(5) Letters"...

U Mean I Was A Silly Twit? Really? Yes I Never Grasp The Obvious. But Every Sentence Uttered By This Little Effing Twit Has Every Time In The Longing Effort Of Fun Tried Hard In Style To Have Real Energy, Am Deeply Regretting Every Attempt Done. Sorry.

My Actions Knowingly Emit Awful Standards, Even Now These Emissions Never Cease. Every Friend Readily Offers Merits, Friendship Is Veritas Essentially.

Look, Ending This Tirade, Exceptionaly, Really Sorry

damn that was a hard one pete!

SORRY


----------



## petemccracken

Touché, mon ami!

Satiric Oratory Requires Rapid Yodeling

WINGS


----------



## the_seraphim

Why I Never Get Sex

CHIPS


----------



## petemccracken

Consultants hinder implementing positive solutions

SLICE


----------



## boar_d_laze

Seraphim's labor is commonly exploited.

KNADL

BDL


----------



## the_seraphim

Know Now All Deliveries Late

SPRAY


----------



## dledmo

Stupid People Rage Against You

SANTA


----------



## titomike

So... another non themed approach...

SUPERCALIFRAGILISTICEXPEALIDOCIOUS

...or SPICE


----------



## dledmo

SUPERCALIFRAGILISTICEXPEALIDOCIOUS Posts Invite Coal Expectations

Disrespect the Big Man In Red at your own peril.

MandC

(Milk and Cookies)


----------



## dc sunshine

M A N D C

Myriad Ants Nibble Delicious Crumbs

C H O O K


----------



## gypsy2727

FORDHAM

Forever Orders Ram Down Hard Amongst Mayhem

PEARL

BTW......*5* *LETTERS*


----------



## petemccracken

gypsy2727 said:


> PEARL


Picky Elves Always Read Literally

OLIVE


----------



## gypsy2727

OLIVE

Oil Lubricates Intense Vertebrae ....Enjoy!!!!!

GOOSE


----------



## cheflayne

GOOSE

Go outside of self entirely.

PRAWN


----------



## margcata

PRAWN ...

Pork roast and wine nightly 

WINES ...


----------



## gypsy2727

WINES

Whiney Imp Needs Extra Shifts

SHIFT


----------



## just jim

SHIFT

Servers Hurt Innocents For Tips

LARDO


----------



## boar_d_laze

Liberal artists rarely dig O'Reilly.

QUARK

BDL


----------



## cheflayne

Quidnuncs usurp any random knowledge.

TRUFFLE (sorry evidently I can't count, supposed to be 5 letters)

OFFAL


----------



## biggreeneggic

OFFAL

Only furry friends and lakes.

AFHRT


----------



## teamfat

Always feel happy regarding truffles.

Actually I have yet to taste a truffle - I may have years ago, but have no memory of it.

SLICE

mjb.


----------



## dledmo

Some Like It Cold Everyday

GRILL

sorry if a repeat


----------

